# single dwelling service calculator??



## nmackintosh (May 8, 2008)

hey i am just in 2nd year schooling and we are doing single dwelling service calculations... i was wondering if anyone know of a website were you can just plug in numbers and it comes out with the total ampacity ? i am not going to use it to do homework just curious if something exists...thanks


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes it does exist.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Single family service calculator*

The reference does exist... It is the National Electrical Code. It will tell you all that you need to know...save, residential power factor correction. I'm sorry, it slipped out.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> The reference does exist... It is the National Electrical Code. It will tell you all that you need to know...save, residential power factor correction. I'm sorry, it slipped out.


I made one with Excel....there are others too :whistling2:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I made one with Excel....there are others too :whistling2:


Are you hiding them all for yourself?


----------



## Richgriffith (Sep 27, 2009)

C:\Users\rich\Documents\Residential Load Calculator.xlt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Richgriffith said:


> C:\Users\rich\Documents\Residential Load Calculator.xlt


 









Sorry, we can't access your hard drive.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, we can't access your hard drive.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike Holt has one.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

First, shouldn't you learn how to do it, before you find shortcuts!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Old thread, but the OP is from Canada, eh! He needs to use the CEC, not the NEC.


----------

